# DarkShadows Haunt 2012 Props



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Havent been on the boards in a while.. Figure Id post what I finished so far this year.

First is a thrashing corpse that holds the cemetery fence an pushed back and forth. This was actually built by me and my friend eric for his haunt in lansing, il. I built one two years ago but we duplicated it.



















Next is a full pop up corpse . Coffin is designed to be held up 3 foot of the ground by 2 skeletons, one in the front one in the back. The lid splits open and the zombie comes flying up. Re worked it from last years design, since all it did was bang the lid.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

And here's my latest piece. Been working on this the past week whenever I get a chance. The baby skeleton is going to have a spitting mech also. The whole skeleton is going to be corpsed to the frame/mech so no metal bars will be seen.. Ill post pics in the thread once I finish it.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks great so far!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow! Fantastic props DH! Real nice work. I would love to see that fence thrasher in action!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

amazing


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Way cool!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow..............


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great looking props. Do you have any videos of them in action?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I can see why you haven't been on the boards for a while - you're getting amazing props done. Did you use a blowtorch to bring out the grain on your coffin? It looks beautiful.

I love the baby skellie in arms.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow! Some really fresh stuff here! That zombie figure is great, as is the skeleton baby prop. Would love to see them in action! You're going to get some good scares for sure!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I can't wait to see them action as well! You've got some terrific ideas and some super skills. Nice work.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

These are nice!
By the title, I guess I was expecting props based on the movie, not stuff this nice. Like the others, I'd like to see these in action when you get them going.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice work. I particularly love the look of the coffin.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

wow,very nice


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Echo all previous comments. These all look fantastic. Well done.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks! Ill post videos soon. Once I get the prop 1 controllers in ill get some video. You can check out last years video on youtube, my username is DarkShadowsIL or search up Dark Shadows Haunt 2011.. I have video of my fence thrasher and my whole display in there. Going to corpse it tonight so ill post an updated picture soon!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow! very impressive!


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow, that's crazy cool!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Those props are nice! I would so love to see a video of the zombie pop up! (please, please) 
Ha ha!
Very cool stuff, very cool!


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Bloody fantastic!!!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

WOW! I love it! I love the Zombie in the coffin!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Just about done with the mechanics. Just have to test the spitter and start corpsing!


----------

